# arctic armor vs striker



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

I am going to buy a new jacket and bibs for ice fishing in the next couple of days. Doea anyone have insight on pros and cons of the arctic armor suits or the new striker suits? I like the idea of the added flotation of both suits but dont have a retailer around to actuallysee the suits in person before buying.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I've been researching to do the same thing. From what I've heard and read is the striker is breathable where the AA isn't. But with that said, the AA can be found alot cheaper now also. So all depends on budget and how much moving and sweating you'd be doing. I'd say alot of walking around, you want something more breathable. If your sitting alot and riding a machine, the AA might be the way to go. Good luck.


----------



## AnglersPoint (Oct 20, 2009)

We carry both suits, you can come in and try them both on. We allow you to mix the suits if you like the striker jacket with the arctic armor bibs or vice versa. We are located at the end of M-59 in Chesterfield across from Selfridge boat launch.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

I went with the Striker Lite mainly because I liked the bibs better than the AA.


----------



## bootsie (Feb 16, 2007)

I own both and the Striker Hardwater and AA Plus. Hands down Striker suit.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

wore my artic armor 65 days last year.zero complaints.
wife has had hers for 3 years and never been cold. 
after weaing columbia quad parkas and bibs for years i can't believe how light and warm the AA suits are.

can't say anything about striker never tried one


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I bought the Striker Ice suit last year and loved it. I would suggest buying the lite version, that's what I have after sending the original suite back do to it being too bulky and hot. I never got cold once and for walking it has zippers through out suit to open to allow breathing especially in the armpit area its great. The only thing Id change is the puffiness of the legs I would prefer them skinnier as they rub while walking. Not much of an issue to deal with and very comfortable. GOODLUCK.....


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

Im looking at the striker climate suit... any thoughts on the removable liner? Will this be a good suit for all winter conditions?


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

I have the armor bibs and the striker lite jacket. I bout the bibs a few years ago. They are awesome only negative is sometimes u get to warm. The jacket is nice the only dislike I have are the front pockets Are to poofy. They can get caught on things easily


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

perchkilla said:


> I have the armor bibs and the striker lite jacket. I bout the bibs a few years ago. They are awesome only negative is sometimes u get to warm. The jacket is nice the only dislike I have are the front pockets Are to poofy. They can get caught on things easily


As you already know you can button pockets to adjust size, snap them in to lay flatter, our unsnap to hold bigger jig boxes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

i have the artic armor bibs and i love them, never been cold wearing them. The one thing that I had any problem with was the knee pads. At first i would notice them while walking getting caught because of their width, but once i broke them in it was fine. I would buy them again, but also have never even looked into striker.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

AnglersPoint said:


> We carry both suits, you can come in and try them both on. We allow you to mix the suits if you like the striker jacket with the arctic armor bibs or vice versa. We are located at the end of M-59 in Chesterfield across from Selfridge boat launch.


I love to mismatch things.


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like ill be waiting a bit before getting a new suit. I cam across a family with 4 girls, one which has lymphoma cancer, that werent going to have a good christmas. I decided that the kids needed a better christmas more than i needed my suit, boots, gloves, and jigs. I spent the $1000 that i saved for all new gear, on giving the kids the best christmas i could. Being 28 years old, with a good job, and an amazing fiance, and a house is all i NEED. The rest can wait.  thank you everyone for the input regarding the 2 suits. I will be for sure getting the striker suit when it comes time.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

KMR1984 said:


> Looks like ill be waiting a bit before getting a new suit. I cam across a family with 4 girls, one which has lymphoma cancer, that werent going to have a good christmas. I decided that the kids needed a better christmas more than i needed my suit, boots, gloves, and jigs. I spent the $1000 that i saved for all new gear, on giving the kids the best christmas i could. Being 28 years old, with a good job, and an amazing fiance, and a house is all i NEED. The rest can wait.  thank you everyone for the input regarding the 2 suits. I will be for sure getting the striker suit when it comes time.


I APPLAUD YOU SIR!!!!!!! Your a great man, and the true meaning of Chistmas Spirit is within you. If you ever need antything at all, and I can help you please pm me. Merry Christmas to you, yours, and the family that your heart went out to An awsome gesture for sure, and will bring you great good fortune I'm sure. These are the things this time of year is all about. God bless you, your definately one of the good ones in the world


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> I APPLAUD YOU SIR!!!!!!! Your a great man, and the true meaning of Chistmas Spirit is within you. If you ever need antything at all, and I can help you please pm me. Merry Christmas to you, yours, and the family that your heart went out to An awsome gesture for sure, and will bring you great good fortune I'm sure. These are the things this time of year is all about. God bless you, your definately one of the good ones in the world


That is awesome. Like Ralph said p.m. If I can help out I will.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

KMR1984 said:


> Im looking at the striker climate suit... any thoughts on the removable liner? Will this be a good suit for all winter conditions?


I own the Climate suit and love it. The suit is super warm! The thing I like about the Removable liners is that on the warmer days you can take them out and fine tune your system for the day. It let you get more use out of the suit. Early Walleye Jigging and Late fall Walleye and Muskie fishing(or Dock fishing). The Liner in the Jacket is great for just wearing around also it is wind proof and waterproof on it's own. 

Strike makes the Best floatation assit suit on the market.


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

raisinrat said:


> I own the Climate suit and love it. The suit is super warm! The thing I like about the Removable liners is that on the warmer days you can take them out and fine tune your system for the day. It let you get more use out of the suit. Early Walleye Jigging and Late fall Walleye and Muskie fishing(or Dock fishing). The Liner in the Jacket is great for just wearing around also it is wind proof and waterproof on it's own.
> 
> Strike makes the Best floatation assit suit on the market.


Do you guys have an xl climate striker suit in stock?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been on vacation so I'm not sure what's in the shop right .


----------

